

Former Apple, Google, Yahoo engineers combine forces to make SMS smart - agnuku
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/22/former-apple-google-yahoo-engineers-combine-forces-to-make-sms-smart-and-helpful/

======
GuerraEarth
I liked the video.

